# video game lovers club



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey guys if you love video game's this is the spot for you!!! We can share info on upcoming game's,talk about our favorite game's & game's we are looking forward to cooming out ;}


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you like any of the games or have played any from the Sims series? I have games 1-3 and a pets expansion pack, and I must say they are all so much fun to play!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Do you like any of the games or have played any from the Sims series? I have games 1-3 and a pets expansion pack, and I must say they are all so much fun to play!


  Hey ghoul friend thanks for joining the thead  I do have the sims 3 for the nintendo 3DS & it's really funny I really want to try the others for the pc but I don't have a computer since it crash but I really want the katy perry one I am a huge fan of hers ;} & I want to try the sims 3 too!!! They look really cool ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Do you or anyone like animal crossing ?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey ghoul friend thanks for joining the thead  I do have the sims 3 for the nintendo 3DS & it's really funny I really want to try the others for the pc but I don't have a computer since it crash but I really want the katy perry one I am a huge fan of hers ;} & I want to try the sims 3 too!!! They look really cool ;}


  Awesome! If you ever get the Sims 3 for computer you won't regret it! Also the Katy Peryy Expansion Pack looks soo awesome! I'm a big fan of her, too!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Awesome! If you ever get the Sims 3 for computer you won't regret it! Also the Katy Peryy Expansion Pack looks soo awesome! I'm a big fan of her, too!


  Cool yeah can't wait to get a pc now LOL XD


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Cool yeah can't wait to get a pc now LOL XD


  Ya hope you can get a new one soon! If you do ever get the game, if you want make a Sims account and I'll friend you!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Also dos anyone like kingdom hearts it's one of my fav video game oh I also like skylanders anyone else like either of these ? ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Ya hope you can get a new one soon! If you do ever get the game, if you want make a Sims account and I'll friend you!


  Nice I would love that ;} that would be soooo cool ;}


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 4, 2013)

Moving this thread to Entertainment, Monster Lounge is for dolls and such


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Also dos anyone like kingdom hearts it's one of my fav video game oh I also like skylanders anyone else like either of these ? ;}


  I've watched PewDiePie play Kingdom Hearts before, he does gamin and funny videos, but I've never played it. Also I like Skylanders to, but I don't have any, the boys at my school used to collect them and being them in. I think some of the designs are super cool!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Do you or anyone like animal crossing ?


  I've never played it, but I've seen commercials and Let's Plays for it, and it looks fun and cute!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

Have you (or anyone else) ever played the HomeStuck Comic? I just started it, and I'm on Act 2, but there are 6000 pages! I'm going to try to finish it this summer!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Goat Goat Etc. said:


> Moving this thread to Entertainment, Monster Lounge is for dolls and such


  Oh ok thank's Goat Goat sorry still learning how this site works ;} thank's for leting me know ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I've watched PewDiePie play Kingdom Hearts before, he does gamin and funny videos, but I've never played it. Also I like Skylanders to, but I don't have any, the boys at my school used to collect them and being them in. I think some of the designs are super cool!


  Cool which is your fav skylander?


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Have you (or anyone else) ever played the HomeStuck Comic? I just started it, and I'm on Act 2, but there are 6000 pages! I'm going to try to finish it this summer!


   Wow I have never heard of it. I will have to google it now LOL ;}


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Cool which is your fav skylander?


  I think her name is Stealth Elf and I like that ninja looking girl from the death element!  (I don't know many I their names)


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Wow I have never heard of it. I will have to google it now LOL ;}


  It's pretty cool! I like the trolls, they're awesome! My favorites are Eridan, Feferi ( My Zodic Sign!  ),Tavorus, Karkat, Nepta, and Gamzee!  but I love all the trolls, they all have those unique ppersonalities that make me love them all!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I think her name is Stealth Elf and I like that ninja looking girl from the death element!  (I don't know many I their names)


  Yes stealth elf & she is life element & ninjini she is a ninja genie & she is magic element yeah I love her I have both regular & scarlet ninjini ;}


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> It's pretty cool! I like the trolls, they're awesome! My favorites are Eridan, Feferi ( My Zodic Sign!  ),Tavorus, Karkat, Nepta, and Gamzee!  but I love all the trolls, they all have those unique ppersonalities that make me love them all!


  I just googled it ,it looks awesome


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi! I don't know if monster girl and us are the only ones that like it but...BANJO KAZOOIE! For us, it may just be the best video game on Earth...Both Banjo Kazooie and it's sequel, Banjo Tooie. We used to play it at our grandma's house when we were little. monster girl, who is your favorite character? Ours are Mumbo and Kazooie.


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Yes stealth elf & she is life element & ninjini she is a ninja genie & she is magic element yeah I love her I have both regular & scarlet ninjini ;}


  Awesome! I want to get some Skylanders, but don't know of hey sell the ones I'm looking for at my store. Lol!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I just googled it ,it looks awesome


  Do you have a favorite character so far?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Hi! I don't know if monster girl and us are the only ones that like it but...BANJO KAZOOIE! For us, it may just be the best video game on Earth...Both Banjo Kazooie and it's sequel, Banjo Tooie. We used to play it at our grandma's house when we were little. monster girl, who is your favorite character? Ours are Mumbo and Kazooie.


  Welcome to the thread! I don't know really what Banjo Kazooie is, but I'll do a search on what it is so I can know a bit what you guys are talking about! Lol!


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Hi! I don't know if monster girl and us are the only ones that like it but...BANJO KAZOOIE! For us, it may just be the best video game on Earth...Both Banjo Kazooie and it's sequel, Banjo Tooie. We used to play it at our grandma's house when we were little. monster girl, who is your favorite character? Ours are Mumbo and Kazooie.


  Hey ghoul friend welcome to the thead  OMG thos are my 2 fav characters too!!! I love mumbo's magic & he's sooo cute


----------



## monster girl (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Do you have a favorite character so far?


   not really I am going to google it more later tho ;}


----------



## BanjoKazooie202 (Jul 4, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Welcome to the thread! I don't know really what Banjo Kazooie is, but I'll do a search on what it is so I can know a bit what you guys are talking about! Lol!


  	Just to let you know, it is an old 90s game for the N64. They now have it on the Xbox 360 (for Microsoft points, or course!) and we're addicted once again like we were when we were 5! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

monster girl said:


> not really I am going to google it more later tho ;}


  Okay!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

BanjoKazooie202 said:


> Just to let you know, it is an old 90s game for the N64. They now have it on the Xbox 360 (for Microsoft points, or course!) and we're addicted once again like we were when we were 5! Ha ha ha!


  If I ever get a Nintendo 64 ( I reeeeaaallly  want one! ) or an Xbox 360, I'll totally be sure ti get it! From you guys talking about it it sounds awesome!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 4, 2013)

Have any of you ever played Conker's Bad Fur Day? I've watchd Let's Plays for it, and it looks awesome! I think it was originally for the N64, but I've seen it where some people get downloads online!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 5, 2013)

Did u guys play wizard 101 before, it is awsome, I am myth and level 9


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 5, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> Did u guys play wizard 101 before, it is awsome, I am myth and level 9


  I live Wizard 101, I'm a level 48 or 49 ( not to sure ) Life Wizard! Also do you play Pirate101?


----------



## monster girl (Jul 5, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> Did u guys play wizard 101 before, it is awsome, I am myth and level 9


  Hey ghoul friend welcome to the thead ;} I have not played it yet but I really want to


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 5, 2013)

monster girl said:


> Hey ghoul friend welcome to the thead ;} I have not played it yet but I really want to


 Good, it is awsome, the most powerful spell is storm, u should get it


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 5, 2013)

I came here because I am a need so I love video games! Does anyone watch captain sparkelz, I thing he is a totally cutie


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 5, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I came here because I am a need so I love video games! Does anyone watch captain sparkelz, I thing he is a totally cutie


  I watch him! He is kinda cute... ( Totally have a crush on him )


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 5, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> I watch him! He is kinda cute... ( Totally have a crush on him )


 I also love sky does minecraft, he is a hottie too, and I love there videos, especially with mark and nick


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 5, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I also love sky does minecraft, he is a hottie too, and I love there videos, especially with mark and nick


  Sky, Mark, and Nick are all awesome, too! Budder!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 5, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Sky, Mark, and Nick are all awesome, too! Budder!


 I don't like butter but I just call it gold, but I am going to write a very fantastic fanfiction on love ether with Adam (sky) or Jordan (captain sparkelz) and since I am a nerdy girl, I am making this charater of of myself so if will be easy, who is your favorite friend of sky's I like deadlox, he is also handsome, and trueMU, love him too,he sounds so hot


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 5, 2013)

But I so dearly love with all my heart before I die and give everything away and trade my soul love minecraft, it is the awsomeist game ever! Who ever doesn't play it, we'll... Lets just say PLAY IT!!!!


----------



## Dashie101 (Jul 6, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> I don't like butter but I just call it gold, but I am going to write a very fantastic fanfiction on love ether with Adam (sky) or Jordan (captain sparkelz) and since I am a nerdy girl, I am making this charater of of myself so if will be easy, who is your favorite friend of sky's I like deadlox, he is also handsome, and trueMU, love him too,he sounds so hot


  Sounds like its going to be an awesome fanfiction! Also I've never seen any videos with his friends in them, do I can't really say, but I'll try to find a video with one of his friends!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

Dashie101 said:


> Sounds like its going to be an awesome fanfiction! Also I've never seen any videos with his friends in them, do I can't really say, but I'll try to find a video with one of his friends!


 My writing teacher says I am very amazing at writing and hopes I become an author one day, and I am only going into 5th grade! U should see them, the videos with them are awsome! You should go on this website, it is called quotev, u can take quizzes,and type in minecraft deadlox, u can get tons of MC quizzes, I am perfect for deadlox and captain sparkels and a perfect companion for the sleepovers!


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey ghouls, I made two new threads called minecraft youtubers and moviestarplanet,feel free to join!


----------



## AshtonAgar (Oct 21, 2019)

Well, as i have the freedom here to express my addiction about video games, I would like to ask the members which racing game will you prefer DiRT Rally 2.0 or F1 2019. As I am going to buy only one need suggestion.


----------



## AbbyAbhc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

AshtonAgar said:


> Well, as i have the freedom here to express my addiction about video games, I would like to ask the members which racing game will you prefer DiRT Rally 2.0 or F1 2019. As I am going to buy only one need suggestion.



If you ask me I would go for F1 2019. But it really depends on what you want whether if you want to race down with other cars on a track or do some rallying.


----------



## Lica (Nov 27, 2019)

Does anyone have Nintendo Switch here?


----------



## Hendricks (Mar 21, 2022)

Does anybody play Low Magic Age?


----------



## lapeuge (Mar 21, 2022)

Hendricks said:


> Does anybody play Low Magic Age?


I read about this game and became really interested. Adventure and fight in a medieval fantasy open-world sound great. Unfortunately, I haven't played it yet as I'm currently busy working on one project with the guys from https://www.topessaywriting.org/pay-for-research-paper. But when the work is done, I'll check it out for sure. I know that various tactical elements are implemented in the game rules, so I'm looking forward to playing it. Anyway, thanks for the feedback.


----------

